# the scratch that's bugging me..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

not a very good pic but u can probably see it a faint squiggly line at the loaded chamber indicator area...

http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/1746/img2702aa5.jpg

just leave it alone guys......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To be honest - that thing and the decocker always have a crappy finish - that's why I had those parts covered in black polymer along w/ the decocker button.

Why don't U disassemble the slide - and send those 2small parts to be cobra coated by Tripp - Be a lot less than doing the whole slide if ya wanna keep it black and the slide itself is not marked.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

That's it???
That's not the slide. That's just a replaceable part. I bet a black sharpie would cover it.


----------



## aurora (Jan 21, 2007)

*Scratch*

Mine has something similar as well, and that is a really crappy finish on that part. I did not think about the sharpie and that sounds good, but for long term coating is a good option. In fact the only thing I dont like about my p99 is the finish on that part. I just told myself not to worry about any scratches, screw it...my p99 is my carry gun and Im going to use the crap out it at the range. So i basically just keep it clean after shooting and don't worry about the rest of the cosmetics.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

aurora said:


> Mine has something similar as well, and that is a really crappy finish on that part. I did not think about the sharpie and that sounds good, but for long term coating is a good option. In fact the only thing I dont like about my p99 is the finish on that part. I just told myself not to worry about any scratches, screw it...my p99 is my carry gun and Im going to use the crap out it at the range. So i basically just keep it clean after shooting and don't worry about the rest of the cosmetics.


i like your attitude....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I mentioned on that other thread, I'll bet U could get those 2 parts done for around $15 or so... Jenglish has those pics and videos on how to remove those parts


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i saw that thanks...i just took a view of jenglish's video....very nicely done..
he makes it look easy....doesn't he?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I took out the striker so far - I still needa follow his directions for the extractor. I may try it soon.


----------

